# The Culinary Arts?



## Zilchopincho (May 8, 2012)

Right now I am seriously considering to become a chef or something similar. I love to cook and when I do, it makes me feel really good and I get to exercise my creative side. What I really love about cooking is all of the culture behind the dish or the style. There is a small culinary school near where I live that teaches the fundamentals and also has advanced and specialized classes, so I am considering that as well. I really don't want to go to Le Cordon Bleu cooking school because it's so damn expensive and I don't want to spend the rest of my life paying off student loans. 

So what kind of jobs are there in the Culinary world? I know there's the typical work at a fancy restaurant and stuff like that, but what else? I watch the travel channel's food shows like Anthony Bourdain's shows and Andrew Zimmerman's stuff, so I know that there are food journalism jobs as well. Basically is it feasible to survive as someone in the food business?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm sorry, I don't know much about the food business. But I would assume that it would be beneficial for you to amp up entrepreneur-ness and your business sense. A lot of the more successful chefs I've heard about have been entrepreneurs. I know of several chefs in my community who have found their niche and are doing well.


----------



## chindraj (Aug 25, 2012)

Right now I'm in my first semester of college with my major being Culinary Arts. It's an Associates program and I could also have the opportunity of studying abroad in Italy  

There are also four year programs offered such as Hospitality or Nutrition which will also take you quite far. 

As for me, when I get out of college I'm thinking about becoming a Food Service Specialist in one of the branches of military or in the Coast Guard. Especially since they'll pay off all my debt I've been acquiring. 

The main reason I got into Culinary Arts is traveling. Yeah, I love to cook and all, but I want to see the world and this is a good traveling degree since *everyone* need food. 


And you could Minor in Journalism if you want to be on tv and what not =D


----------



## Zilchopincho (May 8, 2012)

I think my ultimate short term goal(oxymoron?) is to go to the Culinary Institute of America in New York since I hear it's one of the best. Until then I am looking at a local community college that has a culinary arts program that can offer the experience I need to get into the CIA. 

As far as traveling goes, I think that food is a great way to experience what a culture is all about. So apprenticing in another country would be an amazing experience.


----------



## StarCareerAcademy (Sep 20, 2013)

You may want to consider Star Career Academy’s Culinary Program. They offer specialties in both professional and commercial cooking, as well as professional pastry and baking. Attending a culinary training program not only teaches you the fundamentals of the culinary arts but also food science and food safety. Graduates are prepared with the knowledge for a career in a variety of environments that include restaurants, hotels, private households, and even caterers. For more information, visit The Star Career Academy Website.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Love food, and everything to do with it. I went to take some culinary classes at a sister school for my major (I was not culinarily focused), and some of the students there did not even want to be there. They were just there, hardly did anything in class, and let me tell you... Culinary is NOT a study to be that kind of person. Those people will never amount to anything in the field they are paying money to study.

That aside, a culinary school will give you everything you need to work in and run a restaurant. Particularly on the business end as well.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

StarCareerAcademy said:


> You may want to consider Star Career Academy’s Culinary Program. They offer specialties in both professional and commercial cooking, as well as professional pastry and baking. Attending a culinary training program not only teaches you the fundamentals of the culinary arts but also food science and food safety. Graduates are prepared with the knowledge for a career in a variety of environments that include restaurants, hotels, private households, and even caterers. For more information, visit The Star Career Academy Website.


Eh, as a Food Scientist who attended some culinary classes, and discussed curriculum with actual culinary students, I would say CA students learn about 1/10 of the Food Science they need to know. My program was a hybrid design: Culinary Arts + Food Science. Many restaurants nowadays are looking for Food Scientists, while many manufacturers are looking for Culinary Artists. (Taco Bell with their chef-inspired creations. Quiznos would be an impossible business without Food Science),

These CA students had one class for Food Science: The Science of Food... UGH! 

We always joked about this, because we had about 3-4 years worth of different, unique Food Science topics while the CA students get a 3 hour credit.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Zilchopincho said:


> Right now I am seriously considering to become a chef or something similar. I love to cook and when I do, it makes me feel really good and I get to exercise my creative side. What I really love about cooking is all of the culture behind the dish or the style. There is a small culinary school near where I live that teaches the fundamentals and also has advanced and specialized classes, so I am considering that as well. I really don't want to go to Le Cordon Bleu cooking school because it's so damn expensive and I don't want to spend the rest of my life paying off student loans.
> 
> So what kind of jobs are there in the Culinary world? I know there's the typical work at a fancy restaurant and stuff like that, but what else? I watch the travel channel's food shows like Anthony Bourdain's shows and Andrew Zimmerman's stuff, so I know that there are food journalism jobs as well. Basically is it feasible to survive as someone in the food business?


People will _always _need to eat.

Until they don't. Then they'll be robots. And the culinary arts will just be like art history. And robots will laugh about the inefficiency of eating and defecating.

But, don't worry, that won't happen for a loooonng time. At _least _2030.

So yeah. Being in the food business isn't a bad place to be in. There's always a demand for food. There's probably also a high supply of chefs though. But, if you enjoy it and you're willing to compete, go for it. 

At the very least, you'll really know how to cook for yourself, and you'll pick up lots of ways to be more efficient, and impress guests and personal friends and family, and cats who like human food, and dogs.

And probably gerbils too. I think you've got to be careful about what you feed birds, though. Not too much fat.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Word Dispenser said:


> At the very least, you'll really know how to cook for yourself, and you'll pick up lots of ways to be more efficient, and impress guests and personal friends and family, and cats who like human food, and dogs.
> 
> And probably gerbils too. I think you've got to be careful about what you feed birds, though. Not too much fat.


Well, I think there is more money in the petfood industry, especially as a Food Scientist or Culinary Artist. Shocker? Nah, just look at how much folks spend on their pet's food. But seriously, look at Rachel Ray. I bet she's making bank-and-a-half more than her TV career just from petfoods.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Philosophaser Song Boy said:


> Well, I think there is more money in the petfood industry, especially as a Food Scientist or Culinary Artist. Shocker? Nah, just look at how much folks spend on their pet's food. But seriously, look at Rachel Ray. I bet she's making bank-and-a-half more than her TV career just from petfoods.


Most pet food is crap, and making the cats puke. That much I know. Even the 'natural' stuff... I dunno, pet food industry needs a revamp.

Useless trivial fact: There are, in fact, human pet food tasters. They taste pet food that's not fit for human consumption. Sounds like quite the job, and the palate.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Word Dispenser said:


> Most pet food is crap, and making the cats puke. That much I know. Even the 'natural' stuff... I dunno, pet food industry needs a revamp.
> 
> Useless trivial fact: There are, in fact, human pet food tasters. They taste pet food that's not fit for human consumption. Sounds like quite the job, and the palate.


Sources? I have the education (credibility).

So do you feed your pet human food? I wouldn't pay more money just to feed my pet, if I had one. Whichever is cheaper, that's what my buddy would get, and he/she probably won't complain and live a happy, cuddly life! :kitteh:


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Philosophaser Song Boy said:


> Sources? I have the education (credibility).
> 
> So do you feed your pet human food? I wouldn't pay more money just to feed my pet, if I had one. Whichever is cheaper, that's what my buddy would get, and he/she probably won't complain and live a happy, cuddly life! :kitteh:


Oh, I don't have my own pets yet.  

Just live with someone who does and goes through the process of trying to find the perfect pet food that's all natural and happy-ness.

As for sources for pet food tasters, there are lots of articles like this one

Pedigrees' chum. Meet the man from M&S who tests your pets' ready meals | Mail Online 

The first one I read about was from cracked.com .. Something about jobs that would suck. 

Oh, and if you want any sources about pet food being crap? I don't have any. 

Nor do I have an education about animal health, so it was just a loaded comment based upon somebody who's had a lot of animals feeding me info about them which I haven't yet attempted to verify. :tongue: But, you learn something new everyday.

There were claims that even the vet food has questionable ingredients and one should attempt to find a healthy, natural alternative to ensure their pets have a long life. So far, the search seems to be coming up fruitless.

I don't think they would try human food, just a hunch.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 9, 2012)

Zilchopincho said:


> Right now I am seriously considering to become a chef or something similar. I love to cook and when I do, it makes me feel really good and I get to exercise my creative side. What I really love about cooking is all of the culture behind the dish or the style. There is a small culinary school near where I live that teaches the fundamentals and also has advanced and specialized classes, so I am considering that as well. I really don't want to go to Le Cordon Bleu cooking school because it's so damn expensive and I don't want to spend the rest of my life paying off student loans.
> 
> So what kind of jobs are there in the Culinary world? I know there's the typical work at a fancy restaurant and stuff like that, but what else? I watch the travel channel's food shows like Anthony Bourdain's shows and Andrew Zimmerman's stuff, so I know that there are food journalism jobs as well. Basically is it feasible to survive as someone in the food business?



Baking/Pastries? Catering? Journalism? Entrepreneurship? Research and development? 

Food is a necessity and will always be in demand. However, the demand in the area you wish to specialize in is a different story. 

As @meltedsorbet said... Studying the business and managerial sides are important part of the culinary industry. If you plan on opening your own business, you've gotta cook great food, take care of your staff, and manage finances. Always aim high. (I've always wanted to study at Apicius in Italy. But I am broke. Tears.)

Never rule out comminuty colleges. Community colleges are usually less expensive than technical schools, and sometimes have just as good programs. In fact, my college offers $5,000 for an associates in Culinary and many have come out rather successful. Definitely a good place to start IMO.

Always look at FAFSA, (if you're in the USA) scholarships, and grants. There are scholarships for practically everyone.


----------

